# quick begginer question ;)



## krasatos (Mar 29, 2008)

hey guys 

i recently upgraded my internet connection, and as a result to that, i started downloading HD videos.
my pc is kinda old but it can handle 720p playback.
now when it comes to 1080p... there we have a problem 
cpu working at 100% and the playback is hell 
so i thought why not give it a shot and try a little overclocking and ill maybe get rid of the low fps and the sound delay.

anyway as im new to that stuff... i wont start asking questions, ill just ask for a OC guide relative to my MB, which is *Albatron PX865PE Pro V2.0*
i will start reading and ill come back for questions... that way ill save you from stupid questions and ill avoid the "RTFM" reply 

btw, (if i recall well) my pc is a 2.8 intel p4 with 3gb of ram and an nvidia 6800 graphics card. 
(im just telling this in case im hopeless and OC wont save me... ill save my self the pain and time)

thanx in advance, 
waiting for advice 
k.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

'


hello :wave:


IMHO you will be wasting your time trying to overclock any P4


You would be better served look for a socket 478 northwood CPU @ 3.4 ghz on ebay

and a better video card like the ati 9800 Pro

both could be had for a fair cost / used


----------



## krasatos (Mar 29, 2008)

linderman said:


> '
> 
> 
> hello :wave:
> ...


ok, fair enough...
ill look into it but stil,l with these specs, will my machine be able to playback 1080p .mkv files?

cause i also have a core duo macbook (not core 2 duo) with 2gb ram and when it comes to 1080p mkv files, playback is not good. I have a kinda low fps, a small audio delay and the processor reaches 99% usage.

any clues? 
cheers


----------

